# A Tale of 4 Gamers - Part 1



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

Well it's time everyone! Time for yet another tale of 4 gamers! (insert applause here)

Most of you are familiar with how this works, but for those of you who aren't I'll explain!

First and most importantly, because we're not playing each other. Both Fantasy and 40k are allowed! It's about time we see more square-bashers anyway!

Every month 4 of us are going to try to buy build and paint a bit of an army until we reach our goal of having a completely painted 2000 pt force! This first period (Today until April 30th) our goal is to get 250 points of our army painted. This 250 does not have to follow a force org chart and will be scored as follows:
--- 5 points for having it completely painted and based
--- 3 points for having at least 3 colors on every model
--- 1 point for having some color that isn't just gray or primer
--- 0 points for not having anything done

At every point level the players are also going to have to post a battle report (yes even at 250) The players are going to have to, at some point this month. Play a battle and post a battle report about it. (We want more than just who won guys) Whether a turn by turn break down or a story either is ok. And win, loss, or draw doesn't matter. Just as long as you post a report on or before April 30th you'll nab yourself 2 additional points!

_Rule Addition: if for some reason you are unable to finish painting you models in a month, don't worry about it! It just means a lower score. Next month, however, you must not only paint your new submission, but you must also finish last months. Failure to finish the months prior painting will result in -1 point. Example; it's month 3 and you've finished your new 250 pts and your battle report. so you have 7 points! but you never finished either of the last two months so you would lose -2 points, resulting in a score of 5. If you finished 1 of the previous months but not the other you'd get 6. Understand? Good!_ 

Those are essentially the rules. Any questions please feel free to post them!

Now, on to the players!

First up we have The Gunslinger! with Space Marines.
The list for 250 is:
---10 Tactical Marines
------Melta Gun
------Missile Launcher

---5 Scouts
------Snipers

Next, we have Ratvan! with Tomb Kings
The list for 250 is:
---A Warsphinx
------Firey Roar

Third, we have jondoe 297! with Daemon Hunters
The list for 250 is:
---Ordo Xenos Inquisitor
------Rad Grenades
------Psychotroke Grenades
------Psyker with Hammerhand

---5 Purifiers
------2 Psycannons
------2 Force Halberds
------Daemon Hammer

Finally, myself cgall10 with Orks
The list for 250 is:
---20 Shoota Boyz
------2 Rokkit Launchas
------Nob
------Bosspole
------Big Choopa

---6 Lootas

Lastly Finally... If that makes sense  is khrone forever with The Empire
The list for 250 is:
---Wizard
------lvl 2

---Hand gunners (between 15-20)

(submited a 280 pt list, there's no problemwith painting all those models but the game must be 250)

So that's it! I know I'm excited to look at something that's not a bunch of black and gray minis! Questions and comments welcome from everyone and for the players,

Good luck and happy painting!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

when the new empire comes in, ill sign up


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

Well feel free to jump in at 500 hundred points! We'll call it the tale of 4...ish gamers 

however because they don't come out until march 31st, and because this round has already started, you'll be a month behind on points, are you ok with that?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

cant i just be 3 days behind painting?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Greetings, I'd like to take this opportunity to introduce myself. I am a confessed Butterfly gamer completely and utterly addicted to starting a new project and then flitting off to another usually WAY before the previous is completed.

It was mentioned that my first entry will be for Orcs and Goblins and I was to paint 6 Trolls. Well I had a slight issue in the GW store today, they had none in stock (gasps of horror) it was ok as I got my fix in and decided that it was high time that I took the long awaited plunge and got my Egyptian Kicks with the Tomb Kings.

I promptly bought two Sphinx Kits and a Casket of Souls.
So my first entry will be a Magnetized Warshinx/Necrosphinx (I have a 2250 list in mind that includes a Grand total of 5 Kitties ) 

I plan on completing a Stage by Stage Assembly guide on how to convert (is it a conversion?) the Kit as interchangeable and obviously paint the beautiful model to the best of my abilities (if we're being fussy its probably around 6 models if I count the crew and the second sphinx option) 

So yes thats me, and apologies to any O&G fans out there that were looking forward to both WHFB and 40K Orcs/Orks, I'm sure that CGall10 will do a good job with lots of Green.

Ok so my entry

Khremian Warsphinx - 230 points
- Fiery Roar


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry! in my head march 31st was a month away lol Sure I'll edit it and put you in when the new stuff comes out! glad to have you a board khorne forever!

And thank you for that Ratvan! I hope to do them orky justice!

As for the switch to tomb kings, no problem! (they are also my fantasy army btw)  Just make sure that you know for 500 pts we will be enforcing the 25%,50% thing that goes along with fantasy!


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rocking the Grey knights. 
My intention is for a Crowe list but we will see how it grows!
Much like Ratvan I too have a 'problem' with flitting between projects! So this should hopefully keep me in check an get me a completed force.
My Inquistitor will be armed
Rad grenades, psyhotroke grenades and psycher with hammer hand
Purifiers will rock double psycannon, 2x FH and a DH


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, just introducing my self etc
Starting a space marine army in an effort to get back into the hobby seriously. Just finished the test model for the colour scheme of my homebrew chapter, looking to get the rest of the squad and the scouts done soon. 

Umm not much else really, good luck to everyone else and il be in touch
Cheers,
The gunslinger


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

is it ok if i miss out one some months, as money might be a bit strict? but it hopefully should be ok


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

no problem! (I always hated when these things don't accommodate for economic or school problems) 

if you don't have the models then you'll receive 0 points for the bat rep, and if you have some models (at least half the model count, as in if i'm adding 20 models this round i must have 10 painted) _completely_ painted you'll receive 2 points. if they are not complete you get 0!  this goes for everyone!

P.S. a tank, for purposes of model count tanks count as 10 models, while a walker counts as 5


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok, cool :biggrin: it should be ok now, but again GCSE's might get in the way, damn parents. but ill jsut strugle by


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok, so since I have the most models (so far) at 26 I really need to get cracking.

I started painting up a test model and got a little carried away lol 

I looks better in person than on the pictures, honest haha (I've never been good at taking pictures.



















Sorry for the lighting, I'll work on that for the next update


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

are we posting our WIP pics here then?


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

I assumed everything for the first round was going to be posted here so the rest of us can easily find it! but if you want to do a separate thread just be sure to put a link here!

WIP are optional but everyone enjoys them


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I reckon throwing them up here to start with is a good idea for sure! I have my Grey Knights, they shall be started tout sweet!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I would totally join up if I had time inbetween school to work on my Skaven.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

*Ratvan constructs a magne-sphinx*

Ok so since CGall10 has thrown down the gauntlet and put up a decent WIP shot of his Orks I decided that I'd stick up some WIP of my own.

So far I have assembled the Sphinx as well as inserting magnets into the Howdah, Back, Wings, Neck Joint and both Head and Torso options. Before you magnetize any model, make absolutely 110% sure that you are insert the magnets with the correct polarity (its a pain in the arse to dig one of the little 2mm x 1mm diameter magnets out of a model without enlarging the hole)

I have also under coated the mini in Army Painter Platemail Metal Coloured Primer

So first is the Khremian Warsphinx (minus crew) that I'm actually entering










And secondly the Necrosphinx option, with Warshinx options in foreground


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, just putting the picture of the test model up, let me know what you think, cheers

Gunslinger


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

@ gunslinger: great! i always liked the white/blue combo for marines that weren't ultramarines P

@ratvan: I wish I could do stuff like that! lol 

how do you do the white background? I've always had trouble getting it right.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

So I have my greyknights, first half of my purifier squad with my potential inquisitor! The painting shall commence within the next few days hopefully!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Well its a homemade lightbox made from 2 pieces of A4 paper and the top of the Sphinx box, simple but it works well.

The magnetizing went a lot easier than I thought, the hardest part was working out where to put the magnets in respect to the places on the models where they wouldn't be seen. And being VERY patient with the pin drill, not drilling all the way through the plastic.


The washes will commence either tonight or tomorrow depending on what work my missus has to do for her Uni Dissertation and when she's at work. (I get about 12 hours to myself each week)


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

@ Ratvan Loving the magnetizing on the kitty, although I wouldn't run the Necrosphinx it is a good use of parts! 
I used my necrosphinx parts to put together a heirophant.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

@ jondoe297 - Yeah I am aware that the Necrosphinx is the weakest of the two on paper however I would like the option of running it every once in a while, plus I seen them create havoc on the flanks with flying charges against low-mid leadership armies. Plus you never know I might run an Entombed list now and again


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am looking forward to see your Tomb Kings come together as I'm in the beginning stages of painting up my TK's myself!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh great so thats you and CGall10 who both like the TK's no pressure then lol. I have a few variations of the lists written up so if I fancy something a little different I can play that and keep the army away from being stagnant (which is the problem I have in the past with collecting and gaming with the one force)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

*Shifting Sands*

Hmmm double post, 

Ok well I thought that I'd try and write a narrative of the battle that I fought last night, so here it goes, hopefully you'll get an idea of how it went if my story telling is good?

Khremian Warshinx - 230
Fiery Breath

7 Questing Knights - 248
FC, Warbanner

_The seven Knights laden in their fine armour had reduced themselves to mimicing the local tribespeople draping cloth over their armour to cool themselves slightly and reduce the glare of the sun from their polished armour. The horses were tired, and thirsty. Through the shimmer of the haze they could spot a small growth of greenery amongsts the baked dry clay of the endless desert. Their lances were held aloft the pennants hanging limp in the dry still arid air. They had not seenany forms of life in the last 2 days since the chance encounter of the Cathayan caravan making its long way north following the ancient spice road into the vaults an on the markets and den of vices that was known as Marienburg. 

As they approached the Oasis the past under the shadow of another statue that littered this desert, the stonework and artistry of this one however had fared better against the rasping effects of sand and time then many of the others. Small glimpses of paint still hung to parts of the construct. The statue had the appearance of a for legged cat, the artisan who had constructed it had carved a howdah on the back although this was partially buried beneath a mighty sand dune, the tips of spears could be seen amongst the shifting sand. 

Their horses drank long and deep from the waters and the Knights took the welcome oppourtunity to wash their faces and bodies in the small amount of water, they had heard tales from the local tribes of the beasts that hunted these locations, mystical tales of logs with teeth that took the unwary from beneath the surface. They filled their packs with water and drank deep themselves, free of the cloying sands their spirits were lifted and they joined tales and songs around their fire as the cold of dusk approached.

Suddenly their was the unmistakable sound of stone shifting across stone, the Knights lept to their feet and drew their weapons from the sheathes in their backpacks and waited, ears and eyes straining for any movement or sounds other then that of the crickets and flies that made life in this little paradise. Moving cautiously to thier steeds they unhobbled the nervous looking beasts and mounted, awaiting for the threat to show itself.

The ground moved, dry sand and baked clay lifting a settling like waves and all could here what sounded like the unmistakable sound of large footfalls, each one on their quests had battled creature that shook the ground but none had battled a creature that big that couldn't be seen. The ground moved again, the Knights struggled to calm their mighty steeds, they became concerned their steeds had witnessed as much bloodshed in battle as they for these mighty beasts to show fear made each of the Knights heart to pound in its chest.

Movement, against the dune, the statue was moving, emerging from the desert the sand pouring off of it like water sloughs of the plow of a ship. As one they faced their tormentor and began to gallop, grasping their weapons two handed and each offering a prayer to the lady that they may defend here honour on this day. They had dismissed the tales of the statues coming to life, being possessed by this life force these "Djinn"

Closer now they could see the warriors long dead in the Howdah, they could see the burning deep in the throat of the opening mouth of the giant statuesque feline that bore down on them, they could feel the heat wash over them and they could feel the cooling touch of the blessing of the lady. They felt their weapons clatter ineffectively off of the stonework of the living statue, two of their number was smashed off of their horses by the mighty blows of the beast, another two were born to the ground by the spears of the eternal warriors atop its back, one of the four managed to get back on his horse, bloodied but far from finished. 

The swirling combat continued, another knight and his steed was caught in the gaping maw of the stone beast, their bodies crushed, their blood draining into the baked clay of the long dry river bed. The remaining three Knights swollowed their fear, uttered a prayer to the lady and renewed their attacks their blades hacking at the stone of the head and the face, a fountain of blood signalled the end of another of their number as he was crushed under the front paw of the nightmare. The raminign two their faith vanishing turned their backs on the combat and fled into the desert the beast and its warriors pursued them to the dunes before settling back into its position, deep underground buried by sand and time the hatred of the living could be felt slowly fading, over time the metal would bake and rust the flesh attraction carrion to the scene of the skirmish and the memory of the dangers of the Oasis would be forgotten once again._

Please note all reference to Knights being squished is not due to Thunderstomp or Thundercrush but rather typical attacks


Also I have set up a PLog so not to bog this thread down with WIP shots

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=108477


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Bad start to the week, as I went to base coat my greyknights they slipped off the box and the Inquisitor lost peter pointer. . . .
Anywho managed to get in a game in yesterday with my boys

My list 
Inquisitor rad and psychotroke grenades and psychic upgrade
5 purifiers with two psycannons, two FH's anda DH

His list
Wolf lord Frost axe, belt of russ
Lone wolf with mark of the wulfen
9 Grey hunters 
9 Grey hunters with plasma gun
*side note my opponent is a regular whfb player but this is his first game in about a year of 40k so essentially it was a getting to know how to play/rules game*

We rolled up pitched battle with capture and control.

I set up first deploying just behind some ruins with inquisitor attached.

He deployed one grey hunters (with plasma gun) unit with wolf lord on his objective and sent the lone wolf and other squad of grey hunters on a hunting mission.

1st turn
GK's
Moved up into the ruins, nothing in range so ran to get better field of fire.
SW's
Wolf lord squad hunkers down. lone wolf and grey hunters close in on the grey knights

2nd turn
GK's 
Open fire on the advancing grey hunters mowing down 3
SW's
Lone wolf continues his advance grey hunters move up and rapid fire Inquistor is wounded and Halberd guy bites the dust

3rd turn
GK's
Open fire on the GH's again killing 1
SW's
GH's open fire but GK's stand firm, Lone wolf assaults - then gets bitch slapped by the remaining FH. Consolidate off the ruins.

4th Turn
GK's move up to the SW's open fire killing 2 and they break.
SW's rally and fire onto the GK's killing a psycannon.

5th turn 
GK's shoot/ assault GH's and wipe them out but lost the Inquistor.
GH's with WL move to intercept the GK's
Carries on 

6th turn
GK's shoot the second squad of GH's mowing down 4!
GH's move up and rapid fire, GK's PA holds once more!
Last turn

GK's shoot taking another 2 out then assaults. FH wipes out all bar the wolf lord and 1 GH, wolf lord fluffs only kills one marine (psycannon guy) last GH also fluffs DH wielding GK slays both the Wolf lord and remaining GH.

I'm aware this was an easy win due to the noobish level of opponent, but I managed to get a few games in and hopefully my opponent learnt some stuff about 40k and SW's as I helped where and when I could.

I'm impressed with the abilities of the purifiers and I am strongly tempted to base a unit or two focusing on a bit of cc! Esp backed up by an Inquisitor. But that is for another story. *apologies* for the lack of interesting story like Mr Ratvan, I will endeavour to bulk out the next one.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Good report, the only resaon I wrote mine up as narrative was because it was boring as hell until the 5th attempt at the match which is what I wrote up.

Good win, the shooting abilities of the Grey Knights are very impressive and the Purifiers are a good counter punch unit that can be great at taking down a weakened unit


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys just letting you know that after painting ten marines iv decided to make a change and paint up a predator instead of the scouts. 
Cheers


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

heres the project log for my army 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1194567#post1194567


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

that last picture is great it looks like the grey knight is trying to shoot the guy in the middle (who is he?)
also ratvan that story was very good


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

Alright! So this is my story battle report. It's my first battle report ever so be gentle 

The lists are as follows;
Orks: 
---6 lootas

---20 boyz
------2 rokkits
------nob with bosspole and big choppa

Imperial Guard
---Veteran Squad
------forward sentries
------vox-caster
------heavy bolter
------Sarg had shotgun to look cool
---Chimera Transport

---2 scout sentinels with auto cannons



Pvt. Jackson looked at the new guy from across the chimera transport,_ “So Simba, how old are you?”_

_“I’m 17”_

Jackson looked to Marble, _“17?! Emperor save him. He’s just a kid!”_

Simba is the name given to the new guy of the 1st veteran squad of the 4th Kalador Regiment. Jackson was Simba before him, and the name has been passed to the newest member for over 1400 years.

_“Have you figured out where the fuck we are yet?” _Sarg. Wrangle was talking to the driver who took a wrong turn and got lost in the jungles surrounding their objective. Because of the dense foliage command thought it fit to arm all veteran squads with cammo cloaks and snare mines. They were supposed to support the front line operation for the main offensive against the orks. The offensive should be starting in 2 hours and now they were most likely going to miss it. _“Your ass is going to be court marshaled!”_

_“I don’t know how many times I can say I’m sorry!”_ the specialist was looking nervously around, _“we’re almost there,”_ they weren’t,_ “don’t worry, I know exactly where we are.”_ He didn’t.

Jackson was still reeling that they let a kid into this unit. Marble said, _“So Simba, how exactly did you get here? You must be one hell of a soldier to make it to this veteran squad at only 17.”_

_“I was the only survivor of my entire company after the orks massacred them. Why did I live? After defending the line as long as possible, I climbed a tree and waited. I waited for 4 days surviving on the nuts that grew on the tree and the half a canteen of water I had. When the orks moved on I climbed down and found my way back to the lines. That’s when they threw me in with you lot.”_

_“Damn,”_ said Jackson,_ “that puts my story to shame.”_

_“What's your story?”_

_“I’ll tell you later Simba.”_

_“Are we fucking there yet?!”_ yelled another soldier.

_“Quite the fuck down Unger!”_ Sarg Bellowed back.

Unger impatiently replied, _“I just want to kill some damned orks.”_

Almost like clockwork, the chimera was rattled with bullets. A hole made by what seemed to be a Lascannon just bearly missed Ungers head._ “For the love of the Emperor!”_ he screamed. 

_“Ambush! We’re stuck! They knocked out a tread!” _yelled the specialist, between firing bursts from his heavy bolter mounted on the chimera._ “Ork lootas! 10 o’clock!”
_
_“Get out of the vehicle! Deploy to the right of the tank, into the tree line!”_ Sarg Wrangle led his squad through the volume of ork fire and safely found defensive positions behind trees and rocks. Unger set up the machine gun and they waited for the oncoming hoard of orks. The specialist remained inside the vehicle to suppress the orks that started leaving the cover of their tree line to advance at the squad of veterans.

As soon as everyone got into position, the chimera went up in a fiery explosion. Even though he wouldn’t admit it, Wrangle felt bad for the bastard that got them into this mess. Then he remembered something._ “Marble! Get on the Vox and call Queen 5, call sign X-ray 1-1.”_
_
“Hullo, X-ray 1-1 to Queen 5, come in Queen 5… Is anybody fucking there?!”_

Simba started firing his weapon at the oncoming orks. This situation was all too familiar to him. Unger let rip with his heavy bolter and the whole gun line opened fire. These orks however were excellent evaders and only 2 of them fell._

“Hullo, Queen 5 to X-ray 1-1, come in over, what’s your problem?”_

_“Give me that!”_ yelled the sarg. _“This is X-ray 1. We’re pinned down in grid Echo 22 and need assistance. Our rides down and there’s lots of orks with lots of guns.”_

_“Roger that X-ray 1. We’re half a kilo from your location; we’ll be approaching from grid Echo 23. Out.”
_
_“Hold the line fellas!”_ bellowed the sarg._ “Sentinels will be here soon!”
_
Simba looked around there were now two dead bodies next to him. He didn’t even get a chance to learn their names. The orks were now in full view. But they kept firing their crude weapons. The lootas turned their sights to them and opened fire. Simba ducked under a log and turned around just in time to see another of his squad mates vaporized to literally ash.

Enraged by this he took aim again. This time he counted the bodies that fell. 1…2…3… 5 orks in total fell. The orks seemed possessed. Most of their shots were just bouncing off their skin!

Simba heard screaming. He looked to his left and saw Marble’s vox caster had been hit and was on fire._ “Get it off me! Get it off me!”_ He stood up to take it off when Simba saw a puff of blood and Marble slumped over backward. He could only hear the crackling of the vox and the the fire of lasguns._ “Wait…”_ he thought. He could no longer hear the heavy bolter. Simba looked to his left and saw the gun and the two mutilated bodies that were lying next to it. 

_“We’ve got to get out of here!” _Jackson yelled. 

_“No!”_ replied Wrangle._ “There are the sentinels!”_

Just then, two sentinels walked through the trees and opened fire on the orks that were approaching the veteran squad. There were many explosions and after the fact only 10 orks remained. They still did not let up and were rushing right at Simba and his comrades.

Sarg was screaming._ “Look out for the lootas!”_ but the two sentinel operators could not hear him. As though on cue the lootas opened fire and both sentinels crashed to the ground with a loud ominous creaking noise.

_“Here they come!” _were the last words of the soldier who Simba never learned the name of. A bullet hit him square in the head as the orks came crashing through the tree line.

Simba thought he could see a smile across the sarg’s face as he shotguned an ork right in the face, then proceeded to bash in the head of another. Simba looked around and dodged a swing just in time.

Jackson grabbed Simba’s arm and said, _“We have to go! NOW!” _

_“What about the sarge?”_ asked Simba, then he looked at where Wrangle used to be and there was nothing but a decapitated body and about 4 orks.

They started running when Simba tripped over a root._ “Damn it!”_ he thought. _“My ankle is broken.” _

He heard what he thought was a chainsaw and the sound of tearing flesh. He looked left and saw Jackson’s lifeless body fall next to him.

Then there was silence.

Had they thought he was dead? Had they moved on? One could see a glimmer of hope across Simba’s face. He slowly turned around. Then his heart dropped. There was an ork standing above him with his gun pointed at Simba.

The ork mumbled, _“Peek-a-boo” _and pulled the trigger.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

the guy in the middle kavyan, is a ordo mallius (?) inquisitor from forge world.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Solomon Lok from FW, he is from the Anphelion Project.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok so I have decided on my colour scheme for the army and quickly falling in love with the Necrosphinx Option


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

my battle report is up, here

khrone


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok here’s my battle report.

The two sides were my marines:
Tactical squad, meltagun, missile launcher
Predator, heavy bolters. Autocannon

My mates chaos:
7x Berserkers
6x marines, champion, meltagun

so I deployed in some ruins, and he deployed as close to me as possible while staying in as much cover as he could.

Turn one:
The only thing in range with a line of sight was my missile launcher, which killed 2 marines.
The berserkers moved up the bored towards me, as did the marines. The KB pistols managed to kill two marines.

Turn two:
My marines returned fire, only killing one KB, my predator managed to get another.
KB charge my marines, both sides only loose 1 marine each even with furious charge, he was not happy. 

Turn three:
The enemy marines moved into ruins flanking my pred and hits its side armour with the melta gun, which destroys it, the resulting explosion kills two CSM, the rest fail the moral check and fall back.
Combat continues with no casualties.

Turn four:
Again no casualties in the combat, at which point we call it a draw.


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

why would you call it a draw at turn 4? I mean I'll count it but a game should last 5 turns min.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

well we had both lost a unit and after two turns of no casulties in the combat we were losing interest, plus the store was closing for lunch, seemed silly to leave a dozen models there


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Can I submit a Necrosphinx as my 1st month? (I f#cked up the Howdah and need to repaint it.... and get my Night Goblins done for a game) and submit the Howdah and next 250 next month?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i also have a question, can you paint more that 250pts a month but "keep them back" and enter it for the next month?


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

@ratvan: Sure man, why don't you paint everything else for the warsphinx and the necro stuff and we'll call it even 

@khrone: absolutely! That way if you run into a snag down the road you won't be as stressed! (just don't go over board and paint like 3 months worth of stuff in advance it ruins the fun!)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Good good, the howdah and tomb guard are currently being caressed in the wondrous Dettol. You never know soon you could be looking at my Greenskin force


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

cool, i just got a general on knight and really wanted to paint him


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Not trying to hijack thread or anything but this is my second project

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109237

 Just need my pet rocks to grow into Trolls


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

I had a problem with the pred so back to the scouts


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

. . . . Absolute fail, this weekend was my GK weekend as the wife was away. Alas local club has closed down *insert mini violin* and I have been rushing around trying to organise a new home, and paint scenery/tables etc. 
Anywho I have fixed my Inquisitor from his unfortunate fall and finger breaking. Hoping by the weekend the guys will be up and ready!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, what do you think about increasing the amount we have to paint a month? I mean 250 points ain't a huge amount, especially with space marines, it's not a real challenge to get painted.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i would agree but i have a limited amount of money to spend on it. hopefully ill be getting a job soon, but £17 a month from parents dosnt go far.....


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

To be honest (for me at least) 250 points per month keeping the army 'legal' is enough to keep me going mainly due to my expansion choices and the army list that I am heading towards. Saying that however I have just won a couple of auctions on ebay so could change my painting schedule meaning that the army is not legal at all but have enough to keep me busy for the next few months


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I must admit it is awkward as but to be honest from my perspective cost wise it is actually helpful, at the mo I'm working on Tomb kings, GreyKnights, just started Skaven and my fledgling Warmachine force.
So I suppose what I'm getting at is I'm happy with the 250 limit with an amount of flexibility, i.e. this month I was under, next month I expect I'll be slightly over!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> i would agree but i have a limited amount of money to spend on it. hopefully ill be getting a job soon, but £17 a month from parents dosnt go far.....


yea i didnt think about that, good point
i suppose its better to over achieve per month then under achieve
oh and iv got the coolest dreadnought in the works for next month, i hope its going to turn out reall nice


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I know what you mean, as I have two Fantasy armies on the go (both seem to be horde based armies as well dammit) and also really want to get into 40K as I have been reading about one army in particular that I want to start and really wishing that I had started them earlier to take part in this instead of the TK's 

Damn butterfly gaming


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Ratvan said:


> I know what you mean, as I have two Fantasy armies on the go (both seem to be horde based armies as well dammit) and also really want to get into 40K as I have been reading about one army in particular that I want to start and really wishing that I had started them earlier to take part in this instead of the TK's
> 
> Damn butterfly gaming


i know how you feel, im currently fighting the urge to paint some tau for reasons i dont understand


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I really like the idea of Tau apart from the fact I hate the Manga feel to them. I'm quickly leaning towards starting up a Black Templar foot slogging crusade force shame the squads don't come with bolt pistol and ccw options


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

ahh you should of said it was black templars, the upgrade box for them comes with a few chainswords if memory serves.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/ca...Id=prod1060205


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

I think we’re going to be sticking with 250 a month, I'm usually going to end up painting about 25 models a month.

and I'm currently at college (university i believe you call it) so finding time between classes and homework and papers and activities and... well you get the drill. I barely have time to paint what i have with 250, I'm not even going to be able to finish this month sadly 

HOWEVER!!! that should not deter YOU from painting more! just don't go ever board ok?  paint your predator if your board, or another army you have sitting on your shelf. There's nothing stopping you from painting all 2000 pts of you space marines tomorrow, but that kinda ruins the fun!

P.S. While not a rule change, I'm adding a rule about unfinished models in previous months. please check the first post for the rule. it will be italicized. (don't worry, it's nothing major right now.)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i need to change my list to:light wizard, warrior priest w/t sword of battle and 10 handgunners with hochland longrifle.

sorry for the quick change


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

250 it is, I have managed to distract myself from this at the moment by building a 1k Black Templars force (just need a dread and 2 Land Speeders to complete....come on Pay day - Friday!!) plus have ordered the next 2-4 months worth of stock so at least I wont need to buy anything apart from paint for the next few months, lets see if i'll stick to that (I'm guessing not)

I'll be posting up some of my first basing attempts (I'm an old fashioned gamer at heart, paint the bases green and job done, this time I'm going to try and base the models so they're a bit more aestetically pleasing)


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*The Gunslinger, Tale of five gamers, month one
The Knights of the Phoenix*
Hey guys, got all my stuff painted this month and even wrote abit about it, hope you enjoy:






When it comes to miniatures in an army there are three opportunities to impress: as a single figure, within a squad and then as part of a whole army. My aim was to really focus on the last two perspectives, so while none of my single models would be winning any Golden Demons, my hope was that my units of Marines would look impressive, especially as part of a larger force. 

The thing that really appeals to me about Space Marines is that they are totally unlike anything from our own world. Huge power armour clad marines striding through the battlefield firing bolters at the enemy really appealed to me. I also really wanted to paint a white force, I toyed with the idea of doing a death guard army with a dirty white colour scheme, but decided in the end to go with the forces of good. 

I decided early on to paint the models whilst they were separate on the sprue, for two reasons, firstly I wanted a half white, half blue colour scheme and secondly it would allow me to get to all the parts I wouldn’t be able to get to whilst it was made. 

I started by giving the arms, legs and backpack a basecoat of Adeptus battlegrey, followed by drybrush of codex grey, drybrush of fortress grey and finally two drybrush’s of Skull White. The torso and head were painted regal blue with a faint highlight of ice blue. The details were picked out with various silvers and golds, and the chapter symbol with red gore, highlighted with blood red. All the models were based with Knarloc green, with fake grass, keeping all the models bases nice and simple with a block colour keeps the whole force unified on the battlefield.






As a way of separating veterans and sergeants in my army, I adapted the styles from the codex. Most, if not all, marines of significance would be given the “Corvus” style helmet. Sergeants would have their left kneepads painted blue, whilst veterans would have their right kneepads painted. Sergeants could also be given the studded shoulder pad. Sergeants would also be given a white helmet to further make them stand out from the rest of the squad.

Thanks for taking a look,
The Gunslinger


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice work gunslinger, it has shamed in realising how far behind I am! Will have to pull the stops out to get it sorted. Plus I haven't even started my unit for the monthly challenge! OH DEAR!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i just realiezed that i wont have the texture paint to base my models, god damn it


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

it's ok lol i won't have more than 10 models finished (maybe 12 or so) and i'm not getting more than 3 points.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i have a feeling that the gunslinger is the only one who will get full points


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay for me, do i get a prize or is that abit much 
On a serious note would love to see some pictures of what you guys have got done so far.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll be posting what I think I'm going to do with my Sphonx base tomorrow then spend the weekend working on it, it'll be the first time attempting to base anything but I think I have figured out a simple but effective method. Not sure how I'll get on with next months as I was kind of relying on the Easter Miniature Exchange but looks like I'll be getting Aide (better late then never)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

im going to take afew pics over the weekend and put them up, i have now found the errant marksman for my 1st hangunner unit, so thats all good


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> im going to take afew pics over the weekend and put them up, i have now found the errant marksman for my 1st hangunner unit, so thats all good


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Done, my inquisitor seems familiar, without realising he started to look a bit like a character from a particular computer game I quite like any who here is my months attempt!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i have finished my months painting, and you can see the pics on my plog here.

khrone


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

Btw, this may seem odd but at least now you guys will get a 6 hour extension  

I've decided that models will be due at midnight EST.

That's like 6am for you guys right? Anyway in case for some reason you don't get it posted till like 3am you don't have to worry about it! I'll post pics of what I have done tomorrow night


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I got a slight issue with my Camera (and also can't base a model to save my life...does just painting the base green count?) hopefully the camera will be fixed tonight so I can post pictures...... if that doesn't work... I guess 0 point?


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

No, I'd say you have a minimum of 5 points
2 for the battle report and 3 for having at least 3 colours on the model!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah yes the bat rep..... I forgot about that


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

ya, you'll def get at least 5 total, It's going to come down to whether or not you can base it and post a pic before midnight eastern standard time! good luck! (If it's any consolation i've only got 12 of my models done )


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I can put it on its base if that counts lol, I spent all weekend scraping PVA and Sand/Rocks off of the bastard thing. I really don't understand or like basing its a means to an end, not an end in itself. I'm going to go for a Khremi Brown basecoat and call it a day, maybe balance a small pebble on it for photo's ect


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

hey technically if you but so much as a pebble on the base, (you can always change it) it still counts as basing!

Just anything other than paint counts!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I've pretty much lot patience with the Sphinx model, I think picking just the one to paint was a major mistake, have been painting Black Templars to give myself a break. Hopefully the next 250 points will be a bit better as I will have some variety as well as a method of painting Tomb King Infantry (sized models) in a manner I am happy with


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

So for the next instalment I will be painting up Crowe and a TLAC dread. Slightly over in points but last month I was under so it roughly balances out.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

for this month im going to be painting another 10 handgunners, 5 outriders and a wizard


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

for this month I am going to be finishing my Warsphinx options, painting a Liche Priest plus whatever the Heresy Aide team send me for my Easter Mini Exchange gifter failing. Not sure if it'll be legal but hey ho










Necrosphinx


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

hey guys, check out my warhammer side project, thanks
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=110141


----------

